# Ibs and Sex



## 18114 (Apr 28, 2006)

I have been trying to get sexualy active for the first time. I am 22 and have been with the same guy for 7 years. until now, we held back, waiting for the right time... Anyways, after trying 3 times it hasnt gotten any better, it is very paiful. I feel no pleasure while he is trying to penetrate. He can always give me an orgasm with his fingers, massaging my vagina and I feel that i want him to go inside but as soon as he does, my pleasure is gone and the pain is unbarable. PLEASE HELP is my IBS getting in the way!? The last 2 times he went in I either had to go pee or poo right away! Also, gas has been an issue!!! Will I ever be able to enjoy sex? I really want to enjoy it!


----------

